# Is it normal for a person with hearing aids to do grappling/BJJ?



## T2100 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi, I'm wondering whether if it's recommended for deaf people to do grappling sports (BJJ, Judo etc) or not? Do you know/heard anyone with hearing aids train those sport? If yes, how do they pay attention? Do they wear ear guards to protect their hearing aids or take them off?

I wear hearing aids and I've been doing MT/Boxing for a year now. I usually take them off during clinches and sparring and those were easy because it doesn't require much explanations, I keep them on for the rest of the session because there is a lot of explanation and it doesn't affect my hearing aids when doing techniques, pad works and etc.

I've always wanted to try BJJ but what's stopping me from doing it is that I fear the instructors and students will become frustrated, annoyed and will be forced to double their effort when I take my hearing aids off during drilling (headlocks or arm triangle situations) and technique explanations as I will not hear them. I rely heavily on lip reading.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 14, 2017)

you will manage. go for it.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 14, 2017)

BJJ instructor here. If you were in my class I would be happy to work with you as long as you explained your situation ahead of time. Go for it!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 14, 2017)

I have never tried BJJ, I think most of the Hapkido I learned could have as easily been done with hearing aids.  In Hapkido most of what we do is based on visual stimulus and reaction, or by feel.  BJJ is probably very much like that.  It may be too much of a money thing, but how long have you had your hearing aids and are they the type with a module above your ear, or do they fit inside your ear?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 14, 2017)

T2100 said:


> I've always wanted to try BJJ but what's stopping me from doing it is that I fear the instructors and students will become frustrated, annoyed and will be forced to double their effort when I take my hearing aids off during drilling (headlocks or arm triangle situations) and technique explanations as I will not hear them. I rely heavily on lip reading.



BJJ is one of the most physical learning experiences I know of, you learn by feeling and in a lot of situations none of us can hear while rolling so speech isn't used much. When rolling/drilling our instructor tends to move your arms/legs or demonstrates ( usually on you so you know it works..ouch lol) because explaining in words doesn't do as good a job of instructing, it's often hard to explain in words what you mean, so I really wouldn't worry.  Explain before hand and I'm sure you will actually enjoy and learn quite quickly so as others have said go for it.


----------



## Buka (Aug 14, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk T2100.

I don't think anyone will get frustrated with you, probably just the opposite. 

Go have yourself some fun.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 14, 2017)

T2100 said:


> Hi, I'm wondering whether if it's recommended for deaf people to do grappling sports (BJJ, Judo etc) or not? Do you know/heard anyone with hearing aids train those sport? If yes, how do they pay attention? Do they wear ear guards to protect their hearing aids or take them off?
> 
> I wear hearing aids and I've been doing MT/Boxing for a year now. I usually take them off during clinches and sparring and those were easy because it doesn't require much explanations, I keep them on for the rest of the session because there is a lot of explanation and it doesn't affect my hearing aids when doing techniques, pad works and etc.
> 
> I've always wanted to try BJJ but what's stopping me from doing it is that I fear the instructors and students will become frustrated, annoyed and will be forced to double their effort when I take my hearing aids off during drilling (headlocks or arm triangle situations) and technique explanations as I will not hear them. I rely heavily on lip reading.


I can't think of any good reason not to. Get some advice from your audiologist on what to avoid so as not to damage the aids (I know those thing are expensive). Taking them off for live work seems a good idea - just make sure folks around you know you're taking them out, so they don't try to yell to you for safety. You'll probably have to have some agreement on how to handle tap-outs in some submissions, since your partner may not be able to tap on you, and you won't be able to hear them tapping on the mat.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 14, 2017)

Our coach and the english lanuage are bitter enemies. We manage. 9 times out of 10 he is probably just yelling oss at you anyway.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Aug 14, 2017)

GO for it bro


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 15, 2017)

Garrett "Deaf Grappler" Scott


----------



## lklawson (Aug 15, 2017)

When teaching Judo, I occasionally get to train a 13-14yo boy, named Jake, who's deaf in one ear, the result of a beating he took getting jumped at school.  

He can't hear out of that ear and sometimes I have to work to get his attention and he'll turn his "good ear" to me.  It kinda looks like he's spacing out but I know what's going on so it's OK.

His ear often causes him pain when grappling or in close clinch, but he pushes through it and is a pretty good Judoka at his age.  He's placed top three (often 1st) in several national level Jr. Judo tournaments.

If the BJJ instructor is even half way decent and if you can figure out a way to reliably communicate with each other (even if it's shouting) then you should not have any real problems.

On a side note, my father is significantly deaf in both ears as well, and requires hearing aids for normal conversation.  The result of quinine poisoning when he was a Missionary in Kenya.  But the only martial arts he's wanted to learn from me is a little shooting technique.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## MattBurn (Mar 19, 2021)

I am hard of hearing and wear hearing aids. I used to take them out for class but found that I missed so much of the instruction (especially when the instructor's voice is muffled by a gi) so I just started wearing them to drill and roll. Key is to wear a thin headband to keep them in place under a soft rugby helmet that protects not only your head but also your ears. It works great. (the helmet is made out of soft and thin padding with a velcro chin strap)


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 19, 2021)

T2100 said:


> I've always wanted to try BJJ but what's stopping me from doing it is that I fear the instructors and students will become frustrated, annoyed and will be forced to double their effort when I take my hearing aids off during drilling (headlocks or arm triangle situations) and technique explanations as I will not hear them. I rely heavily on lip reading.



I think many teachers, coaches, and instructors are like this.  If you have the passion, then most coaches will take you in a heart beat.  I know for me, I always enjoy teaching someone who has passion about the sport or the activity.  Passion for martial arts isn't common.  If you are willing to put in the work. They will be more than happy to teach and coach you.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 20, 2021)

One of the BJJ instructors I learned from had hearing aids, he is now a BJJ Blackbelt.

didn't stop him.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 21, 2021)

T2100 said:


> Hi, I'm wondering whether if it's recommended for deaf people to do grappling sports (BJJ, Judo etc) or not? Do you know/heard anyone with hearing aids train those sport? If yes, how do they pay attention? Do they wear ear guards to protect their hearing aids or take them off?
> 
> I wear hearing aids and I've been doing MT/Boxing for a year now. I usually take them off during clinches and sparring and those were easy because it doesn't require much explanations, I keep them on for the rest of the session because there is a lot of explanation and it doesn't affect my hearing aids when doing techniques, pad works and etc.
> 
> I've always wanted to try BJJ but what's stopping me from doing it is that I fear the instructors and students will become frustrated, annoyed and will be forced to double their effort when I take my hearing aids off during drilling (headlocks or arm triangle situations) and technique explanations as I will not hear them. I rely heavily on lip reading.


I have worked with a lot of people with physical limitations, several legally blind and deaf. So much of teaching and learning is through demonstration it is not as big a barrier as you may think. 

It always amazes me how well people learn to adapt to their strengths and weaknesses. 

The best advise is to go for it and go into it open minded. A thorough discussion with your instructor is paramount. Expect to spend a little more one on one time at least in the beginning until both of you get the routine down.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 21, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> The best advise is to go for it and go into it open minded. A thorough discussion with your instructor is paramount.


Well said.  Definitely have to be open minded.  Don't make it to be something difficult before actually trying.


----------

